# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Powiększone węzły chłonne, podwyższone OB, CRP

## maszpa

Witam serdecznie.

Ponad miesiąc temu nie powiększyły mi się węzły chłonne pod pachami. Na początku obserwowałam tylko, ale nastraszona przez znajomych, poszłam do lekarza. Lekarz skierował mnie na usg piersi i kazał zrobić morfologię, OB i CRP. Usg nie wskazało żadnych nieprawidłowości (opis: piersi o budowie tłuszczowo-gruczołowej z cechami dysplazji, tkanka gruczołowa z zaakcentowanymi przewodami mlekowymi II rzędowymi, w obu piersiach w kw górnych zew. drobne torbieliki o śr. do 3,8 mm BIRADS 2. Poza tym nieprawidłowych zmian ogniskowych litych, torbielowatych i wewnątrzprzewodowych nie wykazałam. Skóra i tkanka podskórna prawidłowe. Węzły chłonne regionalne, pachowe pojedyncze granicznej wielkości hyperechogeniczne z wąską hyperechogeniczną atroficzną korą, bez cech niepokoju diagnostycznego). Wyniki z dnia 29.10.14 OB - 40, CRP - 7,91, leukocyty- 10,1, reszta w normie.

 Ponadto w zeszłą niedzielę zauważyłam powiększenie kolejnego węzła chłonnego - tym razem nadobojczykowy prawy. Węzły chłonne pod pachami nadal były, pod pachą prawą większy
Lekarz rodzinny dał mi skierowanie do lekarza zakaźnego oraz powtórzenie morfologii, OB i CRP. 
Badania wykonałam, wyniki z dnia 04.11.14 - OB - 25, CRP - 7,5, reszta w normie.

Wybrałam się do rodzinnego z wynikami: rozłożyła ręce, chciała dać mi skierowanie do hematologa ale kazała zrobić jeszcze RTG klatki piersiowej (żeby zobaczyć węzły chłonne wewnętrzne - tak powiedziała). I oto wynik RTG: Pola płucne odwnękowo o wzmożonym rys. zrębu, ze współistniejącymi w dolnych bieg. zmianami okołooskrzelowymi, mogącymi odp. zapalnym. Wnęki nieco poszerzone, naczyniowe. Sylw. serca o spłyconej talii, nie poszerzona w wym. poprzecznym. Lekarka stwierdziła, że mam zapalenie płuc (pierwszy raz w życiu) i przepisała Azycynę 500 mg.

Mam pytanie - czy możliwym jest abym była chora na zapalenie płuc od ponad miesiąca (tyle mam powiększone węzły chłonne), czy ten lek wystarczy by mnie wyleczyć? Czy - według RTG, oprócz zapalenia płuc nic mi nie jest?ia
Czy zapalenie płuc może być przyczyną powiększenia węzłów chłonnych, i to ponad miesiąc? Czy jednak powinnam szukać dalej przyczyny?e
Proszę o radę - bo zarówno powiększone węzły jak zapalenie płuc mam pierwszy raz w życiu.
Chciałabym wspomnieć jeszcze, że 30 czerwca rzuciłam palenie (może to ma znaczenie - o paliłam około pół paczki dziennie sporo lat).
No i mam 38 lat.
Gosia

----------


## Patryk86

Witam,
może być Pani chora na zapalenie płuc/oskrzeli od ponad miesiąca, tym bardziej przemawiają za tym wyniki badań, podwyższone OB. Przyczyną tych zmian może być zapalenie o różnej etiologii, niekoniecznie bakteryjnej, ale także POChP. Sugeruje to także dodatni wywiad (palenie papierosów). Warto skonsultować się z pulmonologiem, może zleci inne badania - spirometrię, bronchoskopię (?). To, że ma Pani zapalenie płuc pierwszy raz w życiu o niczym nie świadczy. Nie wiadomo, jak długo już utrzymują się te zmiany, być może wiele miesięcy, ale były jeszcze słabo nasilone i bezobjawowe.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam,
może być Pani chora na zapalenie płuc/oskrzeli od ponad miesiąca, tym bardziej przemawiają za tym wyniki badań, podwyższone OB. Przyczyną tych zmian może być zapalenie o różnej etiologii, niekoniecznie bakteryjnej, ale także POChP. Sugeruje to także dodatni wywiad (palenie papierosów). Warto skonsultować się z pulmonologiem, może zleci inne badania - spirometrię, bronchoskopię (?). To, że ma Pani zapalenie płuc pierwszy raz w życiu o niczym nie świadczy. Nie wiadomo, jak długo już utrzymują się te zmiany, być może wiele miesięcy, ale były jeszcze słabo nasilone i bezobjawowe.

----------


## maszpa

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Wobec tego w przyszłym tygodniu, gdy odwiedzę rodzinnego (kazał mi się pokazać) zasugeruję skierowanie do pulmonologa.
No i czas pokaże...
Dziękuję

----------


## maszpa

Witam serdecznie
Dzisiaj znów byłam u lekarza.  Kazał zrobić CRP - od tygodnia podwoiło się : 11,68 mg/l (norma do 5). Tak jak wcześniej nie miałam żadnych objawów - tak teraz bardzo ciężko mi oddychać (Placebo?), od czasu do czasu też mnie boli w piersiach. Lekarz zrobił mi ekg - nie wykrył nieprawidłowości.
We wtorek czeka mnie wizyta u zakaźnego (podwyższone IgG - 66,40 (norma do 10) - czyli podejrzenie boleriozy, również rodzinny sugeruje, że powiększone węzły chłonne mogą być wynikiem toksoplazmozy)
Samodzielnie, bez konsultacji z rodzinnym, zapisałam się również do onkologa - może on znajdzie przyczynę choroby - bo chyba, patrząc na rosnące wyniki, za dużo czasu nie mam, by zapobiec czemuś nieodwracalnemu

----------

